# Who has or is planning to go K04 on their turbo



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So who's thinking about it or has tried? I messaged APR about it and apparently their current GTI/GLI K04 kit will not fit. And unfortunately they are not working on getting it to fit for the Beetle right now. However I was just wondering if maybe someone has tried it anyway. Kind of how we've tried other GTI products that worked out fine. 

Reason I ask is because I'm seriously considering it during SOWO since it should be discounted. Also didn't know if anyone tried the AWE or Revo K04 kits out.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I did. 

Here is the link. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469754-2012-vw-beetle-modification-thread


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So who's thinking about it or has tried? I messaged APR about it and apparently their current GTI/GLI K04 kit will not fit. And unfortunately they are not working on getting it to fit for the Beetle right now. However I was just wondering if maybe someone has tried it anyway. Kind of how we've tried other GTI products that worked out fine.
> 
> Reason I ask is because I'm seriously considering it during SOWO since it should be discounted. Also didn't know if anyone tried the AWE or Revo K04 kits out.


 I wounder if they tired when they had the Super Beetle in the shop. I looked into it a little and we share stock turbo's with the GTI and the GLI. Then again who knows if the manifold that they are running on there kit could be causing the fitment issue.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

LEBlackRob said:


> I wounder if they tired when they had the Super Beetle in the shop. I looked into it a little and we share stock turbo's with the GTI and the GLI. Then again who knows if the manifold that they are running on there kit could be causing the fitment issue.


 The issue lies in the firewall. The firewall comes out a bit more than the GTI/GLI. The cold side of the turbo needs to turn downward vs to the side.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Well this puts a serious damper in my plans! ****ers!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> Well this puts a serious damper in my plans! ****ers!


 You and me both

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I was seriously thinking about stage III anyway... The DSG is rated up to 6-700 horse I was told by a lead tech today when getting both my beetles windows and motors recalled


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

This was a potential Fall of '13 upgrade plan for me. 

Hopefully, by then something is available from someone. I'd like to think that it's not too unrealistic of a wish.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> I did.
> 
> Here is the link.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469754-2012-vw-beetle-modification-thread


 You did all that and now you have a GLI? lol. All good man I understand the obsession. 



OTAMYWY said:


> The issue lies in the firewall. The firewall comes out a bit more than the GTI/GLI. The cold side of the turbo needs to turn downward vs to the side.


 So what's all involved with this? I saw your thread but there weren't too many details. Just curious to know what it took.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> So what's all involved with this? I saw your thread but there weren't too many details. Just curious to know what it took.


 I may be confusing episodes of "American Hot Rod" with my dreams but I vaguely recall something about having to either relocate some OEM components or modifying the actual firewall. 

Granted unforseen, last minute issues with firewalls always seem to happen in episodes of "AH", so I may be way off base here...LOL :laugh:


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm really disappointed that APR is dragging their feet with this AND an exhaust for us. Figured with the similarities between these and the GTI that parts wouldn't be that hard to make them fit. 

:facepalm:


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

You also have to take it from their side, I'm sure there aren't many beetle modders. I'd be willing to say its a 1:6 ratio beetle to GTI modders


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

misterwes said:


> You also have to take it from their side, I'm sure there aren't many beetle modders. I'd be willing to say its a 1:6 ratio beetle to GTI modders


 We need someone to bring attention to the Beetle via something like an Evel Kineval leap 
from one side of a canyon to the other. (P.S. - The Cadenza Man can fit your vehicle with 
an emergency parachute in the event you've miscalculated the distance a 'tad'.) Once APR 
get's wind of this, the Beetle will move to the head of the line for a K04.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

misterwes said:


> You also have to take it from their side, I'm sure there aren't many beetle modders. I'd be willing to say its a 1:6 ratio beetle to GTI modders


Yep you are very correct. I typically buy the odd ball cars so I have been doing this for a while now. All it takes is one company to stick there neck out and people will go to them. Until then we will just cross reference things that work, and just end up doing more work then the other people. Which I much rather be around people that have the brains to put things together.:laugh:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

misterwes said:


> I was seriously thinking about stage III anyway... The DSG is rated up to 6-700 horse I was told by a lead tech today when getting both my beetles windows and motors recalled


You will need a tune on the DSG. When the K04 went on a we tested the car, it was slipping from 1-2 and 2-3. The only company that had a tune for the newer DSG's was Unitronics. The DSG on the Beetle has different programming than that of the GTI. There is a delay when taking off that is so frustrating. We were also hoping to get the launch control working which never happened. APR and Unitronics said all it needed was the traction control button. Did that and nothing. Now mind you this was a Launch Edition that basically had no options and some of the newer model have paddle shift and possible launch control from the factory, so things may have changed. The tune did make the shifts better and quicker and also took away the autoshift in manual mode.

Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

OTAMYWY said:


> You will need a tune on the DSG. When the K04 went on a we tested the car, it was slipping from 1-2 and 2-3. The only company that had a tune for the newer DSG's was Unitronics. The DSG on the Beetle has different programming than that of the GTI. There is a delay when taking off that is so frustrating. We were also hoping to get the launch control working which never happened. APR and Unitronics said all it needed was the traction control button. Did that and nothing. Now mind you this was a Launch Edition that basically had no options and some of the newer model have paddle shift and possible launch control from the factory, so things may have changed. The tune did make the shifts better and quicker and also took away the autoshift in manual mode.
> 
> Hope this helps.



We have DSG software for everything. Including getting LC to work for you and anyone else that wants it ( yes having the ESP button is needed )

We are looking into what can be done to get you guys a K04. If your genuinely interested please shoot me an email at [email protected] so I know where we can prioritize this!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We have DSG software for everything. Including getting LC to work for you and anyone else that wants it ( yes having the ESP button is needed )
> 
> We are looking into what can be done to get you guys a K04. If your genuinely interested please shoot me an email at [email protected] so I know where we can prioritize this!


Emailed, I've always heard nothing but great things about HPA!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Emailed, I've always heard nothing but great things about HPA!
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm looking to get one in here, I'm starting to see them around and we've approached a few dealers about loaning us one for the test fit.

Unless someone else close to us wants to donate one for a bit of time in exchange for great deal on their kit.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

This surprises me as well. House of VW in Joplin, MO is an APR dealer and installs these kits. We had talked about doing this to my DSG Turbo Beetle and that issue never came up, but that was without research.

I know that APR didn't make a manifold for the Stage III+ kit for the 1.8T beetle's, but never thought that was an issue just for a K04 install on the 1.8T. 

Wonder why it would be different for the 2.0T. That's a little bit of a bummer I'd say. :thumbdown:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since my six-speed is totally APR Stage II, with the only exception being the Borla Cat Back
Exhaust, I don't know if it's better to stay with a K04 from APR or if one from HPA would also
be no problem concerning my 'already APR flashed ECU' ? Haven't heard back from Arin at
APR yet with regard to the 'firewall extending out too far' problem, and HPA, as stated by them,
is trying to get a donor car for their K04 testing..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Since my six-speed is totally APR Stage II, with the only exception being the Borla Cat Back
> Exhaust, I don't know if it's better to stay with a K04 from APR or if one from HPA would also
> be no problem concerning my 'already APR flashed ECU' ? Haven't heard back from Arin at
> APR yet with regard to the 'firewall extending out too far' problem, and HPA, as stated by them,
> is trying to get a donor car for their K04 testing..


I think it just depends on how you want your tune. APR's tune is very smooth and streetable tune, and then again so are all their tunes. They put so much R&D into it they find the perfect sweet spot. Not to mention their machine work on the turbo itself is great since they give you the ability to leave the dv mounted right on the housing. 

I honestly don't know anyone who has an HPA turbo kit besides a couple of r32 guys that have their kits. Amazing power but that's a whole different motor/story. I wish I lived by them I'd drop off the ride tonight lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I spoke to the top man at Tyrol Sport, he too prefers APR for their attention to detail
with regard to coordinating all their component upgrades. Hopefully, APR will get going and
have something for us soon. My Beetle's getting 'antzy' waiting for more power and the other
cars in our 29 car 'co-op building' garage are complaining that he grunts and makes obscene
noise through the night. The 67 Charger 'show car' parked directly across from me keeps saying,
'that kid beetle needs to grow up and learn some patience!' I'm getting the distinct feeling that
the garage is like a 'powder keg' that's about to explode. If anything does happen it will be on
APR's conscience, not mine. If I could only get 'The Cadenza Man' to do night shift duty in my
garage, serenading the inhabitants with that soothing violin music he's known for. Not sure if
it would help, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> When I spoke to the top man at Tyrol Sport, he too prefers APR for their attention to detail
> with regard to coordinating all their component upgrades. Hopefully, APR will get going and
> have something for us soon. My Beetle's getting 'antzy' waiting for more power and the other
> cars in our 29 car 'co-op building' garage are complaining that he grunts and makes obscene
> ...


What do you mean have something soon? They have it ready to go, just place the order and you'll get a K04 in the mail.

One thing though, have you checked your valve springs? Very important you do so, as with certain springs it is possible to float the valves.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm waiting until I read from a Beetle owner who had it installed, to assure me that OTAMYWY'S
problem with the firewall problem has been fully resolved. Also, would be waiting until they go on
sale later on this year.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> I'm waiting until I read from a Beetle owner who had it installed, to assure me that OTAMYWY'S
> problem with the firewall problem has been fully resolved. Also, would be waiting until they go on
> sale later on this year.


According to Arin from APR there have been plenty sold already, but I agree I would like to actually hear from someone who has it.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember there was a mis-fire issue at high rpm's that was found ( by APR) to be the
result of oem valve springs needing to be replaced with stronger ones but that was on a
Stage III car. As best as I can remember, it was said that the K04 hasn't shown itself to
have that same issue on other 2.0 TSI cars. Also, when I asked about a stronger than 75
durometer torque mount being needed, I was told no. The K04 produces a much smoother
power surge than cars at Stage II, even with the added power it produces.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> I remember there was a mis-fire issue at high rpm's that was found ( by APR) to be the
> result of oem valve springs needing to be replaced with stronger ones but that was on a
> Stage III car. As best as I can remember, it was said that the K04 hasn't shown itself to
> have that same issue on other 2.0 TSI cars. Also, when I asked about a stronger than 75
> ...


Here is the thread for the K04 valve spring issue: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-software&p=79971722&viewfull=1#post79971722

The main response is on page 11.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Will have to physically check the valve springs to see if they are the good ones. If bad, I
did see a set of Supertech valve springs with titanium retainers available for $369.99.
There are also (top of the line) ones that Ferrea lists for $607.56 at www.intengineering.com
that are available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

drtechy said:


> I messaged APR about it and apparently their current GTI/GLI K04 kit will not fit.


Who is saying this?

We even have stage 3+ kits and Stage 3+ with AWD conversions fitting on the beetle just fine and I've seen many Beetle K04 ECU flashes sold.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Who is saying this?
> 
> We even have stage 3+ kits and Stage 3+ with AWD conversions fitting on the beetle just fine and I've seen many Beetle K04 ECU flashes sold.


I received an email response on January 25th at 9:50am from Michael Gay stating due to the "packaging constraints" on the Beetle they did not have a K04 kit for it yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

drtechy said:


> I received an email response on January 25th at 9:50am from Michael Gay stating due to the "packaging constraints" on the Beetle they did not have a K04 kit for it yet.


opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

And I guess if APR has one available, so do we.. K04 is a K04 after all. 

I'd rather verify it worked rather than be confused about the situation...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

drtechy said:


> I received an email response on January 25th at 9:50am from Michael Gay stating due to the "packaging constraints" on the Beetle they did not have a K04 kit for it yet.


Thank you. 

The person you spoke to did not see it on the website before so he assumed it was not available. 

It's available.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> opcorn:


Lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since one of our site members originally informed us that the fire-wall was interfering
with proper installation, is there anyone.....anywhere out there.....that can bring forth
a TB with a K04 that didn't need some form of specialized fitting and had no problems
with his/her set-up? I haven't seen anyone come forth, whether it be on a VW forum or
on YouTube, to alay any fears prospective purchasers have and show us an installed,
properly functioning unit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Since one of our site members originally informed us that the fire-wall was interfering
> with proper installation, is there anyone.....anywhere out there.....that can bring forth
> a TB with a K04 that didn't need some form of specialized fitting and had no problems
> with his/her set-up? I haven't seen anyone come forth, whether it be on a VW forum or
> ...


That's what I think is so funny about Arin from APR saying they've sold so many, yet no one on any forums with a 12+ Beetle has shown it done. That's why I find it hard to believe that they've sold many, but who knows.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> That's what I think is so funny about Arin from APR saying they've sold so many, yet no one on any forums with a 12+ Beetle has shown it done. That's why I find it hard to believe that they've sold many, but who knows.


Perhaps he can contact some of these people who have APR's K04 in their 2012-13 TB's and
get them to post on our forum and on YouTube.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Perhaps he can contact some of these people who have APR's K04 in their 2012-13 TB's and
> get them to post on our forum and on YouTube.


Honestly, if I were him I would have already done that, if what he's saying is true. That's why I'm having a hard time believing it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Honestly, if I were him I would have already done that, if what he's saying is true. That's why I'm having a hard time believing it.


Besides no one coming forth so far, I wonder why HPA doesn't let Linden VW in N.J. offer a
free install since they do have a Motorsport division there ? Heck, they're no more than a
'stone's throw' away from me in Brooklyn.

Also, with regard to APR. Tyrol Sport is a pro tuner shop that handles APR installations of all
kinds and why not have them call out for a donor TB ? I could be there in a 'flash'!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> Besides no one coming forth so far, I wonder why HPA doesn't let Linden VW in N.J. offer a free install since they do have a Motorsport division there ? Heck, they're no more than a 'stone's throw' away from me in Brooklyn.


Totally agreed...:thumbup::thumbup:

Linden VW is actively looking for an opportunity to test fit as we speak. IM me and I will send you the details of who you should speak to there about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

drtechy said:


> That's what I think is so funny about Arin from APR saying they've sold so many, yet no one on any forums with a 12+ Beetle has shown it done. That's why I find it hard to believe that they've sold many, but who knows.


Ok, the list is actually less than I thought. Only 28. I clearly not as popular as the GTI and GLI. 

Burn Time & Customer ID:

16:22:00.623 - SC0006xxxx
20:47:19.607 - SC0007xxxx
02:43:44.000 - SC0007xxxx
01:12:01.770 - SC0007xxxx
11:24:04.560 - SC0007xxxx
13:24:21.653 - SC0007xxxx
12:20:54.000 - SC0007xxxx
15:01:19.077 - SC0007xxxx
22:24:31.670 - SC0007xxxx
13:56:33.983 - SC0007xxxx
14:33:11.060 - SC0007xxxx
17:27:29.000 - SC0007xxxx
10:17:24.550 - SC0007xxxx
13:14:21.217 - SC0008xxxx
19:50:49.060 - SD0008xxxx
18:17:32.350 - SD0008xxxx
16:21:19.590 - SD0008xxxx
15:52:04.997 - SD0008xxxx
10:50:34.840 - SD0009xxxx
15:32:08.090 - SG0010xxxx
17:33:44.840 - SG0011xxxx
15:28:40.533 - SG0012xxxx
14:20:09.517 - SG0012xxxx
09:02:53.780 - SG0013xxxx
13:13:17.373 - SG0013xxxx
10:40:45.760 - SG0014xxxx
19:32:40.513 - TD0008xxxx
13:21:18.377 - TG0010xxxx


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Geez only 28 people? You have to do at least 30 of them to make sure they work right :laugh:

Arin, how does the DSG tranny hold up to that power? I know APR advertises no tune needed for the tranny but is it holding up? Slipping? Etc.

And if it doesn't hold up, what is needed to make it hold the power?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, the list is actually less than I thought. Only 28. I clearly not as popular as the GTI and GLI.
> 
> Burn Time & Customer ID:
> 
> ...


Arin - Forgive me, but I'm a bit perplexed. We have one member on this site who stated that he
had a fit problem, because of the fire-wall jutting out too far. Is this something that APR has 
already taken into account and did some kind of modification for, before selling to the above
list of 2012-13 TB owners?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Totally agreed...:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Linden VW is actively looking for an opportunity to test fit as we speak. IM me and I will send you the details of who you should speak to there about it.


Since I'm so 'heavily' fitted with APR Stage II ECU Flash and components, I asked my installer
if I should stay with APR for a K04? He suggested I should since he has had no issues with 
combining their upgrades. I'm sure there are others with a TB who aren't 'heavily' into APR
and would like to go with an HPA K04 via the HPA Motorsport Division at Linden VW.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Chris659 said:


> Geez only 28 people? You have to do at least 30 of them to make sure they work right :laugh:
> 
> Arin, how does the DSG tranny hold up to that power? I know APR advertises no tune needed for the tranny but is it holding up? Slipping? Etc.
> 
> And if it doesn't hold up, what is needed to make it hold the power?


The k04 is no problem at all. I have a DSG and have had a k04 on my gti since 2007 without any transmission issues to date. A very large percentage of our upgrades are on dsg equipped vehicles and they run just fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ridgemanron said:


> Arin - Forgive me, but I'm a bit perplexed. We have one member on this site who stated that he
> had a fit problem, because of the fire-wall jutting out too far. Is this something that APR has
> already taken into account and did some kind of modification for, before selling to the above
> list of 2012-13 TB owners?


We haven't changed anything on the kit. I don't understand why someone reported a fitment issue because I have not seem it, it's an oem turbo with an external size nearly identical to stock, and we've installed a couple stage 3 systems in house which are much larger without any issues. This even includes an all wheel drive conversion.

Perhaps the person with issues had someone else's kit or one designed for an FSI? Other kits route the DV differently and the FSI kit doesn't fit the TSI without modification. Perhaps that's why they ran into fitnent issues? I honestly don't know but with the number of flashes I would assume some of them are out own kit and I would expect to hear about fitnent issues. Can you pm me the guys info? With a little research I can find who did the install and ask the shop.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We haven't changed anything on the kit. I don't understand why someone reported a fitment issue because I have not seem it, it's an oem turbo with an external size nearly identical to stock, and we've installed a couple stage 3 systems in house which are much larger without any issues. *This even includes an all wheel drive conversion.*


hmm... no idea what that could be...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We haven't changed anything on the kit. I don't understand why someone reported a fitment issue because I have not seem it, it's an oem turbo with an external size nearly identical to stock, and we've installed a couple stage 3 systems in house which are much larger without any issues. This even includes an all wheel drive conversion.
> 
> Perhaps the person with issues had someone else's kit or one designed for an FSI? Other kits route the DV differently and the FSI kit doesn't fit the TSI without modification. Perhaps that's why they ran into fitnent issues? I honestly don't know but with the number of flashes I would assume some of them are out own kit and I would expect to hear about fitnent issues. Can you pm me the guys info? With a little research I can find who did the install and ask the shop.


Arin - Note, the original thread is up again today. It's listed as 2012 VW Beetle ModificationThread
started by OTAMYWY (in Colorado). When you mentioned your placing a K04 in a GLI, this was
exactly what OTAMYWY said he did when he found the fire-wall in his Turbo Beetle prevented him
from installing the unit properly. The 'too far out' firewall meant the placement of the K04 could
not be placed properly to face the 'called for' direction. He then removed the unit from the TB and
installed it with no problem in a GLI.......just as you said you did.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Arin, 

It's in this thread:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469754-2012-vw-beetle-modification-thread


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Arin,
> 
> It's in this thread:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469754-2012-vw-beetle-modification-thread


Still would like an in depth report from ONE TB owner who can discuss the install of the K04.
Out of all those listed by Arin, it's hard to understand how not even one has come forth to
show/discuss his K04 Beetle. And as far as Arin trying to contact the dealer that installed 
OTAMYWY'S, I was under the impression that it wasn't done at an APR installer. Not totally
sure about that and OTAMYWY is listed as being in Colorado, if that helps.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Still would like an in depth report from ONE TB owner who can discuss the install of the K04.
> Out of all those listed by Arin, it's hard to understand how not even one has come forth to
> show/discuss his K04 Beetle. And as far as Arin trying to contact the dealer that installed
> OTAMYWY'S, I was under the impression that it wasn't done at an APR installer. Not totally
> sure about that and OTAMYWY is listed as being in Colorado, if that helps.


I continue to be amazed that not one K04 Beetle owner has come forth. Just lends more
credence to OTAMYWY'S report that the fire wall is obstructing the unit from optimum
placement. Perhaps it can be fitted into the car but if it faces in a way other than was
originally intended by the factory, problems 'down the road' may have led to OTAMYWY'S
decision to remove it and use it in a GLI.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Give arin a lil more time... I'm sure he has more to do at work each day than respond here. If they've flashed that many beetle computers for that tune, it's got to be for a reason and certainly not every tuned beetle owner is on a forum

I know alot of people that have sick cars that you'd never see on an Internet forum. Some people just aren't into this kinda thing:screwy:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Give arin a lil more time... I'm sure he has more to do at work each day than respond here. If they've flashed that many beetle computers for that tune, it's got to be for a reason and certainly not every tuned beetle owner is on a forum
> 
> I know alot of people that have sick cars that you'd never see on an Internet forum. Some people just aren't into this kinda thing:screwy:


True, I know plenty of car guys that are never on forums. But they always have friends that are. Idk I just want to hear from one person, or get a deep enough discount from one of the vendors to test fit on my vehicle. Then I would do it.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm with ya! I'd love to see pics and hear from an actual owner too! One of the reasons I tried to become an APR dealer actually


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

This is starting to sound like a lot of "you said, I said, he said" Maybe I'm wrong but I don't recall reading OTAMYWY got his K04 from APR? He said "K04 TURBO UPGRADE W/ APR K04 software", and I think everyone is just assuming he got the actual turbo from APR. The way I read the quote above is "he had a K04, and chose to use APR software". You can get a K04 from anywhere, but that doesn't mean it will fit without modification. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's the way I read it?  

APR does a lot of work on the K04 before it will fit properly.


tsi-k04-compressor-covers by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Still would like to hear from ONE person who has had it installed and can give us his/her 
thoughts concerning it.

P.S. -I don't want to be attacked by Babie's attorney for being sexist, so I made sure to 
include the word 'her' in my remark. Rumor has it that she keeps a slew of 'legal eagles'
on retainer that when sent out to attack someone, they stay like 'stink on a monkey' for
the duration !


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> P.S. -I don't want to be attacked by Babie's attorney for being sexist, so I made sure to
> include the word 'her' in my remark. Rumor has it that she keeps a slew of 'legal eagles'
> on retainer that when sent out to attack someone, they're like 'stink on a monkey' for
> the duration !


LMAO, what could her attorney do or you just joking? I hope joking lol


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> LMAO, what could her attorney do or you just joking? I hope joking lol


The results of my polling site members came back as follows:
Those who believe the Babie comment was a joke - 24,568
Those who believe the Babie comment was serious - *1

* 'The Cadenza Man' has requested more time, before chiming in, so this total could zoom to '2'.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> The results of my polling site members came back as follows:
> Those who believe the Babie comment was a joke - 24,568
> Those who believe the Babie comment was serious - *1
> 
> * 'The Cadenza Man' has requested more time, before chiming in, so this total could zoom to '2'.


lol, hey you never know these days, people have sued over more ridiculous stuff...


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Russ' (otamyway) beetle is awesome. Unfortunately the confusion Ive read throughout this thread, he has experienced with money, time and stress. That's why, I think, he ended up in the gli for a few months and somehow his sick beetle sat on a dealer lot for an awesome price for months. Until he got it back and is continuing to make it awesome!
I know the ko4 was a fight for the installer but don't know if it was an apr kit or not.
I hope the HPA tune does the trick on the DSG...I wish Uni would've came through but I guess people underestimate Russ. If he wants it, he does it. 
Thanks for telling me to check out this thread Russ. Excited to see where it goes


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Totally agreed...:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Linden VW is actively looking for an opportunity to test fit as we speak. IM me and I will send you the details of who you should speak to there about it.



Pmd


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GaryD87 said:


> Pmd


I've been in ongoing contact with Darryl at HPA in Canada, with regard to having them do
a test fitting of their K04 on my complete APR Stage 2 car at their Linden, N.J. facility and
am awaiting their coordination with 'Linden'. My car is a six-speed and even includes the
custom exhaust by Borla. I would think they should also do a DSG Stage 2 Beetle to cover
all bases.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just received vital K04 info concerning the TB from HPA ! 

Their 'motorsport' facility in Colorado has removed the need to 'test fit' a donor car at the
Linden, N.J. facility. The Colorado tuner (3 Zero3 Motorsports), has confirmed the fact their
K04 will fit our cars, provided it's a modified K04. K04's do not start with a spot to put the
diverter valve , as K04 equipped cars (S3/R) have it in different locations, and the muffler 
has been machined off for a much tighter fit to the block.

He went on to say that their ECU software shouldn't compromise any sort of emission testing,
as they do not touch or change any emission settings in the ECU. Unlike every other tuner they've seen, they are the only ones who do not touch the emission controls, nor any of the safety 
limiters on the car, but rather re-tune the OEM values for optimim performance after installing
the K04.

The email came from Keir Parsons - Phone - 604-598-8520 ext 103 
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> Just received vital K04 info concerning the TB from HPA !
> 
> Their 'motorsport' facility in Colorado has removed the need to 'test fit' a donor car at the
> Linden, N.J. facility. The Colorado tuner (3 Zero3 Motorsports), has confirmed the fact their
> ...


Excellent news! K04's are in stock here at HPA, if any of you Beetle owners are interested...

IM for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ridgemanron said:


> The Colorado tuner (3 Zero3 Motorsports), has confirmed the fact their K04 will fit our cars, provided it's a modified K04. K04's do not start with a spot to put the diverter valve , as K04 equipped cars (S3/R) have it in different locations, and the muffler has been machined off for a much tighter fit to the block.


Here's the magical process which was an APR first.... (only to be later imitated around the world.  )


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the magical process which was an APR first.... (only to be later imitated around the world.  )


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


>


LMAO, like APR was the first to use a CNC machine LOL


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

It could have the residual effect of reminding someone to take a shower, so that's a plus !


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

So wait. 3z3 now fitted Russ' beetle with an apr k04?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Beitz DUB said:


> So wait. 3z3 now fitted Russ' beetle with an apr k04?


'3 Zero 3' was able to fit HPA's modified K04, not APR's. Have still not found one Beetle owner
who has been able to use APR's unit 'out of the box'.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow this is bs. I hope some more informed people come post to clear this up....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Beitz DUB said:


> Wow this is bs. I hope some more informed people come post to clear this up....


What is?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Whoa.. Whoa 

Our dealer did not use our turbo... They were unsure who's turbo it was it was a modifiedunit so it could have any number of vendors turbos. 

At no point was it said our ko4.

It came in for a software flash for the DSG they told me it had a K04 and confirmed it had clearance. 

The fact is if ours fit so would a lot of vendors K04

Eveeyone clear?


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

So if the dsg software is available why wasn't it put into the car? And yes the k04 was fitted by one of the best fabricators in the country, do the pictures they sent show his good work?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I will tell you all what is BS. The ko4 on my car is neither from HPA or APR. I had and paid to have this custom fit to my car since there were no ko4 kits offered by any of the big tuners for the 2012+ Beetles. I find it interesting that I take my car to 3zero3 for the sole purpose of having them pull the required info off of the DSG so I can have HPA's DSG tune that they claimed to have the launch control option(see page 1 on this thread). I currently have Unitronics DSG tune which is lacking launch control. I have yet to get this tune for my DSG, why don't I have it yet if they claim to have it? 

I am now seeing that from what I am reading here is that 3zero3 took advantage of having my car in their shop to take pictures, inspect and ultimately relay to HPA how to make the ko4 work on this model car. I was not made aware of or even asked if this could be done. The part that pisses me off is the fact that they charged me for labor to do this. How can 3zero3 seriously charge me for shop time when they are using my car to gather info for a multimillion dollar company to provide a product to the general public and profit from it? I also find it interesting that they can have this product ready for shipping right away. There were quit a few modifications needed to make this work for my car and I don't see that this was figured out in 1 day.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I will tell you all what is BS. The ko4 on my car is neither from HPA or APR. I had and paid to have this custom fit to my car since there were no ko4 kits offered by any of the big tuners for the 2012+ Beetles. I find it interesting that I take my car to 3zero3 for the sole purpose of having them pull the required info off of the DSG so I can have HPA's DSG tune that they claimed to have the launch control option(see page 1 on this thread). I currently have Unitronics DSG tune which is lacking launch control. I have yet to get this tune for my DSG, why don't I have it yet if they claim to have it? 

I am now seeing that from what I am reading here is that 3zero3 took advantage of having my car in their shop to take pictures, inspect and ultimately relay to HPA how to make the ko4 work on this model car. I was not made aware of or even asked if this could be done. The part that pisses me off is the fact that they charged me for labor to do this. How can 3zero3 seriously charge me for shop time when they are using my car to gather info for a multimillion dollar company to provide a product to the general public and profit from it? I also find it interesting that they can have this product ready for shipping right away. There were quit a few modifications needed to make this work for my car and I don't see that this was figured out in 1 day.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> I will tell you all what is BS. The ko4 on my car is neither from HPA or APR. I had and paid to have this custom fit to my car since there were no ko4 kits offered by any of the big tuners for the 2012+ Beetles. I find it interesting that I take my car to 3zero3 for the sole purpose of having them pull the required info off of the DSG so I can have HPA's DSG tune that they claimed to have the launch control option(see page 1 on this thread). I currently have Unitronics DSG tune which is lacking launch control. I have yet to get this tune for my DSG, why don't I have it yet if they claim to have it?
> 
> I am now seeing that from what I am reading here is that 3zero3 took advantage of having my car in their shop to take pictures, inspect and ultimately relay to HPA how to make the ko4 work on this model car. I was not made aware of or even asked if this could be done. The part that pisses me off is the fact that they charged me for labor to do this. How can 3zero3 seriously charge me for shop time when they are using my car to gather info for a multimillion dollar company to provide a product to the general public and profit from it? I also find it interesting that they can have this product ready for shipping right away. There were quit a few modifications needed to make this work for my car and I don't see that this was figured out in 1 day.


That sucks about the dsg, I'm sure hpa will pm or tune in here and get you squared though. 

As for charging you for taking pictures, how do you know the hours they charged you for were spent taking pictures? Lets say you left the car there for 5 hrs and they charged you for 4 hrs labor? Maybe they used the other time to take pics. I'm not defending them in any way for not asking you, but I would hope a reputable shop like that wouldn't charge you for it... I hope

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

drtechy said:


> That sucks about the dsg, I'm sure hpa will pm or tune in here and get you squared though.
> 
> As for charging you for taking pictures, how do you know the hours they charged you for were spent taking pictures? Lets say you left the car there for 5 hrs and they charged you for 4 hrs labor? Maybe they used the other time to take pics. I'm not defending them in any way for not asking you, but I would hope a reputable shop like that wouldn't charge you for it... I hope
> 
> posted by Tapatalk



I sat there and waited for the car and was charge for the time that the car was in the shop. it was a short time, but still.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> I sat there and waited for the car and was charge for the time that the car was in the shop. it was a short time, but still.


If it was over an hour, definitely not cool. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

So the only car HPA could find to continue their software development on the DSG was a car that already has UNI programming? Russ took it there because earlier in this thread HPA says they can do launch control, Russ wanted LC....Russ still doesn't have LC


----------



## audimuse (Aug 3, 2009)

Well just for thought I probably know more about the actual parts installed on this car. Russ is right, it is very distrubing as to what has transgressed with his car at 3zero3. Russ, if you do need anything come by and talk to me.

If all the major aftermarket companies have made changes to launch control on MK5s and some MK6s, how is it no one has this on a Beetle? 

If I had experiences like I see some of you are having, I'd certainly be pissed. Good luck to all.


-Kellin


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If nothing 'fully' informative about 'fit' doesn't arrive by next week, I'll see if Mike @ Tyrol Sport 
can physically match up the K04 in his new Golf R to my Beetle and thereby determine if he 
believes it can go into the car 'as is'. If not, perhaps he can determine what the problem(s)
are and advise me.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

ridgemanron said:


> If nothing 'fully' informative about 'fit' doesn't arrive by next week


 Just ask HPA to post the pictures from 3z3 of Russ' car. Those may help you. They're probably helping HPA


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Beitz DUB said:


> Just ask HPA to post the pictures from 3z3 of Russ' car. Those may help you. They're probably helping HPA


It would be so much easier if one TB owner, out of the 28 that Arin says ordered it, would
come forth but this doesn't look like it's going to happen any time soon. Mike, and his team
of racing level mechanics at 'Tyrol' , have the APR unit in stock, as well as the one that's in
Mike's Golf R race car. Also gave a 'shout out' to Linden VW, who handles HPA and APR products.
Both are only a short drive away from me. My other concern evolves around being able to pass
my yearly inspection. My APR program isn't a problem but were I to go with HPA, I'm not sure
if there would be one or not.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

As soons as I have the cash I'll be ordering a kit, so I'll let you guys know, but it won't be for a while. I hope someone comes forward before that, but if they don't I'm always willing to be a guinea pig.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> As soons as I have the cash I'll be ordering a kit, so I'll let you guys know, but it won't be for a while. I hope someone comes forward before that, but if they don't I'm always willing to be a guinea pig.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Am not qualified to know if the following is something that affects the fitment or not. HPA states
at their site that the turbo muffler is removed to accomodate an HPA CNC machine fitting, allowing
the outlet pipe of the turbo to be rotated to clear the block and to increase air flow out of the unit
and increase air flow out of the unit. This has the added side effect of a less muffled and smoother
stream exiting the turbo.

Am wondering if their CNC fitting allows them to find the proper fitment position and if so, is
APR's unit also able to achieve the same 'custom' positioning? Didn't read anything on the APR
site about a rotating fitting and actually believe they mention the word 'fixed' which would make
me assume, rightly or wrongly, that their's has only one set position that cannot vary.

I keep remembering that fellow Russ saying that he had a problem in getting the cold side of the
turbo to face 'downward', as against 'to the side' which wasn't an optimum placement. APR does
also mention a CNC fitting but is HPA's 'rotating' fitting something that is necessary for the Beetle?


----------



## Freeride (Apr 29, 2000)

Total lack of integrity is what's demonstrated in this thread. 

3zero3 really puts the ZERO in 3zero3..

Bluewater Perfomance did the Fabrication to get the K04 in otamyway's beetle. To completely not mention this is purposeful omission. Omission is a lie. 

We all understand that "sharing" is part of how the industry grows, but give credit where it is due.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Am not qualified to know if the following is something that affects the fitment or not. HPA states
> at their site that the turbo muffler is removed to accomodate an HPA CNC machine fitting, allowing
> the outlet pipe of the turbo to be rotated to clear the block and to increase air flow out of the unit
> and increase air flow out of the unit. This has the added side effect of a less muffled and smoother
> ...


If HPA's 'rotating' fitting is the 'key' to installing a K04 in the Beetle, can other companies (like
APR) come up with something similar (if in fact HPA's fitting is so crucial) without infringing legally 
on HPA's modification?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

You only have to change a design a certain amount to reclaim it s yours. Them rotating it can't be protected but a certain modification they may do to the exhaust manifold , for example, would be protected.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> You only have to change a design a certain amount to reclaim it s yours. Them rotating it can't be protected but a certain modification they may do to the exhaust manifold , for example, would be protected.


Seems to me if you devise an intricate fitting that is able to rotate into various positions and
still be able to handle the enormous pressure generated by the turbo, you may have something
deemed patentable. I'd love to hear both legal sides of the argument. I guess APR might say
that they have incorporated pressure protection in their fitting and HPA's difference is only 
minor.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Visited that 'Zero 3 Zero' site to see what would result by inquiring about the turbo for the 
TB and it only said to email them, for they would have some breaking news soon ! I'm 
assuming they are in the process of getting a page set up that will give assurance that the
HPA K04 will fit our cars.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Freeride said:


> Total lack of integrity is what's demonstrated in this thread.
> 
> 3zero3 really puts the ZERO in 3zero3..
> 
> ...



Freeride,

You need to read this entire thread from start to finish before you start calling people out. At no place in this thread does anyone ask me who did the work on my car. I think calling me a liar just shows your ignorance. If asked, I would have.

Bluewater is completely aware of this thread and I have spoken to Gabe about what is going on. I think if he felt that he was in anyway being left out of this thread and not getting the credit that he is due, he would have posted in here. BW could also fill all of the orders for the people wanting a K04'd Beetle, why doesnt he? You should call Gabe and get all facts and I mean all facts before you come on here and start this BS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

OTAMYWY - Your DSG flash was ready to go a few hours after, I didn't know what the situation was with your car... I didn't even know it was your car I thought you sold it and got a GLI?

They have your software now. I'm not sure where anyone thinks a Beetle is some sort of mythical VW. It uses the same transmission as a GTI, GLI, or any other DQ250 transmission. 

The launch control didn't work because you probably don't have an ESP delete button right? Its required, if you can't disable ESP you cant get into launch control mode. It's part of the procedure.

So we aren't "continuing" anything. We've had DSG software for the E/F based boxes the same month they came out. ( which was in 2009 by the way.. 4 years ago ) Not years later.. we've been doing this FOR years.

I'd lay of 3zero3, as they are a great shop and have gone above and beyond for any customer I've ever sent them. They've been a great dealer of ours for a long time and will continue to be as we work with them and their race cars this season. 

If anyone has any direct questions just email me as I'll unsub this thread as it's gone completely sidetracked.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

drtechy said:


> LMAO, like APR was the first to use a CNC machine LOL


Surely not, but I do find it funny after we released the design, so many jumped on the exact same idea only a few months later.... this came after the turbo was about 5 years old.....



OTAMYWY said:


> I will tell you all what is BS. The ko4 on my car is neither from HPA or APR. I had and paid to have this custom fit to my car since there were no ko4 kits offered by any of the big tuners for the 2012+ Beetles. I find it interesting that I take my car to 3zero3 for the sole purpose of having them pull the required info off of the DSG so I can have HPA's DSG tune that they claimed to have the launch control option(see page 1 on this thread). I currently have Unitronics DSG tune which is lacking launch control. I have yet to get this tune for my DSG, why don't I have it yet if they claim to have it?
> 
> I am now seeing that from what I am reading here is that 3zero3 took advantage of having my car in their shop to take pictures, inspect and ultimately relay to HPA how to make the ko4 work on this model car. I was not made aware of or even asked if this could be done. The part that pisses me off is the fact that they charged me for labor to do this. How can 3zero3 seriously charge me for shop time when they are using my car to gather info for a multimillion dollar company to provide a product to the general public and profit from it? I also find it interesting that they can have this product ready for shipping right away. There were quit a few modifications needed to make this work for my car and I don't see that this was figured out in 1 day.


Wow, that seems pretty shady.



ridgemanron said:


> If nothing 'fully' informative about 'fit' doesn't arrive by next week, I'll see if Mike @ Tyrol Sport
> can physically match up the K04 in his new Golf R to my Beetle and thereby determine if he
> believes it can go into the car 'as is'. If not, perhaps he can determine what the problem(s)
> are and advise me.


This will not fit. The factory turbo needs to be modified.



ridgemanron said:


> Am wondering if their CNC fitting allows them to find the proper fitment position and if so, is
> APR's unit also able to achieve the same 'custom' positioning? Didn't read anything on the APR
> site about a rotating fitting and actually believe they mention the word 'fixed' which would make
> me assume, rightly or wrongly, that their's has only one set position that cannot vary.


The turbo is disassembled and the compressor housing is machined. This removes the massive turbo muffler which contacts the engine on the standard unit. It's then reattached in the correct position so it fits in the engine bay and doesn't contact the engine. The wastegate is then calibrated and the turbo is sent out.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Surely not, but I do find it funny after we released the design, so many jumped on the exact same idea only a few months later.... this came after the turbo was about 5 years old.....


If you want to get technical APR copied VW's design of the DV on the turbo. Food for thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

drtechy said:


> If you want to get technical APR copied VW's design of the DV on the turbo. Food for thought.


VW doesn't make the turbo, nor is it their design. 

We are using the blank DV mounting point located directly on the borg warner turbo. It's blank from the factory so it's machined similar to the design on the factory turbo. However, the factory turbo is different, as the DV mounting point is fully cast into the design. A spacer is necessary to complete fitment of the OEM DV on the K04. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> VW doesn't make the turbo, nor is it their design.


Well it's someone's design that's not APR lol, you are hilarious Arin. I give you credit for taking all the **** people dish out towards APR.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> OTAMYWY - Your DSG flash was ready to go a few hours after, I didn't know what the situation was with your car... I didn't even know it was your car I thought you sold it and got a GLI? I did. I also bought it back.
> 
> They have your software now. I'm not sure where anyone thinks a Beetle is some sort of mythical VW. It uses the same transmission as a GTI, GLI, or any other DQ250 transmission.
> I have not received a call from 3ZERO3 to confirm this.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So is anyone actually going to get a k04 turbo so we can get to the original post? 

I just wanna see some vid of a k04'd beetle in action!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> So is anyone actually going to get a k04 turbo so we can get to the original post?
> 
> I just wanna see some vid of a k04'd beetle in action!


I am, just a matter of when I get the money together. I'm hoping either right before or right after sowo.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm erasing everything from the blackboard on this humongous thread and getting back to
'Square One'. Will Tyrol Sport be able to install the APR K04 sitting on their shelf that is
listed as being 'for the 2.0 TSI Turbo Beetle' ? 

Since I have not heard back from HPA, or their Motorsport facility in Linden, N.J., I have no 
way of knowing if an HPA K04 sitting on their shelf can 1. fit my car 2. not interefere with
my APR 'flash to stock...and back again' program that allows me to pass N.Y. inspection each
year ?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

If you have any sort of high flow cat you will not pass emissions, period. Unless you get an 02 spacer.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Chris659 said:


> So is anyone actually going to get a k04 turbo so we can get to the original post?
> 
> I just wanna see some vid of a k04'd beetle in action!


Got it! What do you want to see on the video? Unless someone does a custom kit, there is nothing out there. If anyone on here used their brain, they would be getting in touch with Bluewater and consulting them. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> If you have any sort of high flow cat you will not pass emissions, period. Unless you get an 02 spacer.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Have tried all three RAI inserts and ECU still wants more air. I am able to pass using the
APR program that can be tweaked to allow me to. Was told my ECU may come to accept
the flow.....after time.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Have tried all three RAI inserts and ECU still wants more air. I am able to pass using the
> APR program that can be tweaked to allow me to.


Tweaked how? 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Tweaked how?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


You're going into a technical area I can't answer. Only know that it can be done.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Have tried all three RAI inserts and ECU still wants more air. I am able to pass using the
> APR program that can be tweaked to allow me to. Was told my ECU may come to accept
> the flow.....after time.


When you say it wants more air, what code are you throwing?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> When you say it wants more air, what code are you throwing?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Don't know the specific code, just was told the ECU wants more air. It doesn't affect me
in a drastic way, it's just that my inspection winds up costing a bit more each year.
Did wonder if the added force of air from the K04 would help? Never really asked anyone.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

OTAMYWY said:


> If anyone on here used their brain, they would be getting in touch with Bluewater and consulting them


 Yes!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Beitz DUB said:


> Yes!


Have heard back from Bluewater Performance and also from HPA. Mr. Hollywood Snepenger,
now that's a name that stands out, for sure. Was quoted a price of $2,520, plus shipping,
for the APR K04 and told that it is in 28 Beetles (this info. according to Arin @ APR). Nothing
about APR providing specific 'Beetle' customer information on this 'Gang of 28'.

More conclusive info came from HPA. Was told that the unit has 'officially' been sized up in 
a Beetle and fit is assured. Was also guaranteed that upon their Motorsport facility at Linden, N.J.
installing the unit, there will be no problems in making sure my car will NOT throw any CEL's upon
completion of the K04 install and software since I am at 'full' Stage II. The fact that my Stage II
components are APR and Borla (with regard to the exhaust) will not pose any problems for the
HPA installation being able to work flawlessly and again, this is assured by HPA.

Need to set up an install at 'Linden' next week if they have an opening on their schedule.


----------



## Freeride (Apr 29, 2000)

Interesting that the BW reply is gone. But then again gone is my view of APR, HPA and 3z3's reputation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Freeride said:


> Interesting that the BW reply is gone. But then again gone is my view of APR, HPA and 3z3's reputation.


Why has your view of our reputation changed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ridgemanron said:


> Have heard back from Bluewater Performance and also from HPA. Mr. Hollywood Snepenger,
> now that's a name that stands out, for sure. Was quoted a price of $2,520, plus shipping,
> for the APR K04 and told that it is in 28 Beetles (this info. according to Arin @ APR). Nothing
> about APR providing specific 'Beetle' customer information on this 'Gang of 28'.


I've read this about 10 times. What does this post mean?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I've read this about 10 times. What does this post mean?


sounds like everyone's in a tiff those with K04s in their bugs aren't on the 'tex. I've seen you guys post a few of the KO4 Bugs online via social media and don't doubt they exist but some folks just can't believe it if said owners don't also happen to spend their time off on the 'tex. Keep up the fantastic work. :thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

ridgemanron said:


> Have heard back from Bluewater Performance and also from HPA. Mr. Hollywood Snepenger,


 Hollywood is a girl FYI 




Freeride said:


> Interesting that the BW reply is gone.


Hmm, would've liked to have seen this...


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

VWNDAHS said:


> sounds like everyone's in a tiff those with K04s in their bugs aren't on the 'tex. I've seen you guys post a few of the KO4 Bugs online via social media and don't doubt they exist but some folks just can't believe it if said owners don't also happen to spend their time off on the 'tex. Keep up the fantastic work. :thumbup:


I have been a part of APR's social media and have not seen one yet in the States or Canada. I may have missed it, but doubtful. I have spoken to 2 APR dealers and they both claim its not available. 1 said they are working on it. 

APR, 

Ship out your ko4 kit to anyone of your Colorado dealers and I will drop my car off to them and let's verify that your claims are true, that your ko4 kit fits. Put your product where your mouth is.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I think the Ko4 upgrade doesn't offer enough power for the price. The CTS Turbo kit looks VERY appealing.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've read this about 10 times. What does this post mean?


For some time now we have been told by you that 28 individuals have had the APR K04 
properly installed in the 2.0 TB. When asked why we are unable to get feedback from just
ONE of them, and I'm not talking about highly re-designed vehicles like the 500 hp Super
Beetle project, nothing comes forth. Would seem to me that you shouldn't have had any
difficulty contacting these 28 person in a 'follow up from APR' to ask if they are happy with
their install? 

The other area of installment involves OTAMYWY'S statement that the firewall posed a problem.
Not with regard to being able to be placed in the car...but that getting it to face with the cold
side of the turbo facing downward, and not to the side, which is the optimum placement. 

When I mentioned HPA states that their modified K04 has a CNC fitting that allows the unit to
be rotated, and APR's site information seems to imply that their CNC fitting is 'fixed', which
could lead people to believe that this prevents the unit from optimum placement, we never get
any call back from you. 

Would APR reimburse a person for their K04, including labor, if the unit can't be installed with
the cold side of the turbo facing 'properly' downward? I should have thought that this is something
APR should do.....if in fact they are positive all will go perfect with an install of their K04 in the
2.0 TB.

When I brought this up to HPA, they didn't hesitate in assuring me that they will stand fully behind
their statement that their modified K04 will fit in the proper position..guaranteed! Also, they have
further guaranteed that in cars will 'full' Stage II componets, even if they have APR's and Borla's
parts installed, no CEL's will be realized with HPA's software.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Man, this whole thread has gone completely off the rails.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Man, this whole thread has gone completely off the rails.


I know, I'm kind of regretting starting it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

OTAMYWY said:


> I have spoken to 2 APR dealers and they both claim its not available. 1 said they are working on it.


Almost every dealer we have will simply read the application guide on the website and relay that information. Sometimes it's hard to list every vehicle, or to remember to list every vehicle for every single product we sell so imagine how tough it is for a dealer who's not the manufacturer. For example, here's just a small list of vehicles that gets the 2.0 TSI Transverse Gen 1 engine:

Audi	A3 / A3 Cabriolet / A3 Sportback	MK2 / 8P
Audi	Q3	MK1 / 8U
Audi	TT Coupe / TT Cabriolet	MK2 / 8J
Volkswagen	Beetle / Cabrio	MK2
Volkswagen	CC	B6
Volkswagen	Eos	MK1
Volkswagen	Golf / GTI / Cabrio / Plus	MK5 / MK6	
Volkswagen	Jetta / GLI	MK5 / MK6	
Volkswagen	Passat / Magoton	B6 / B7 / B7L
Volkswagen	Scirocco	MK3
Volkswagen	Tiguan	MK1
SEAT	Alhambra	MK2
SEAT	Altea / Freetrack	MK1
SEAT	Leon / FR	MK2 / 1P
Škoda	Octavia /VRS	MK2
Škoda	Superb	B6



> APR,
> 
> Ship out your ko4 kit to anyone of your Colorado dealers and I will drop my car off to them and let's verify that your claims are true, that your ko4 kit fits. Put your product where your mouth is.


This is quite simple. 

If we list a product on our website and the application guide happens to be wrong, send it back, and we'll refund your money. 




ridgemanron said:


> For some time now we have been told by you that 28 individuals have had the APR K04
> properly installed in the 2.0 TB. When asked why we are unable to get feedback from just
> ONE of them, and I'm not talking about highly re-designed vehicles like the 500 hp Super
> Beetle project, nothing comes forth. Would seem to me that you shouldn't have had any
> ...


Actually, most people just buy products, drive them and have a good day. The number of active forum members speaking about our projects vs the number of items sold dramatically skewed. 

Furthermore we sell turbos all over the world and we sell many a week across the entire TSI platform. I'm not in sales placing orders so I do not have personal relationships with every customer buying a kit, and our sales are hardly direct. We typically point people to our dealers if they have one in their area. 

That said we do have two massively larger turbo kits installed in house at the moment:

- One is the superbeetle, 6MT, with an AWD conversion and our Stage 3+ Kit
- One is a customers beetle, DSG, with FWD and our Stage 3+ Kit (he just upgraded from stage 3)

They fit perfectly. 



> The other area of installment involves OTAMYWY'S statement that the firewall posed a problem.
> Not with regard to being able to be placed in the car...but that getting it to face with the cold
> side of the turbo facing downward, and not to the side, which is the optimum placement.


[/quote]

All of this confusion is being based off one guys comments. Was he the one to install the kit? Was it our kit? Does he have any photos? Heck I've even had a dealer tell me a K04 didn't fit on a GTI and we all know that's incorrect. 



> When I mentioned HPA states that their modified K04 has a CNC fitting that allows the unit to
> be rotated, and APR's site information seems to imply that their CNC fitting is 'fixed', which
> could lead people to believe that this prevents the unit from optimum placement, we never get
> any call back from you.


No call back from me because that doesn't make sense. Every turbo can be clocked (Rotated), but no end customer should be doing that. We set every one in house before the turbo it sent out. You can change it on your end if you want. It's not welded together. But you shouldn't need to change it. 



> Would APR reimburse a person for their K04, including labor, if the unit can't be installed with
> the cold side of the turbo facing 'properly' downward? I should have thought that this is something
> APR should do.....if in fact they are positive all will go perfect with an install of their K04 in the
> 2.0 TB.


I stil have no idea what you mean by the cold side not facing down correctly. It sounds like someone ordered the wrong turbo kit, IE, one for an A4, which is absolutely and completely different. But if it doesn't fit, we'll refund the kit.


----------



## audimuse (Aug 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> APR,
> 
> Ship out your ko4 kit to anyone of your Colorado dealers and I will drop my car off to them and let's verify that your claims are true, that your ko4 kit fits. Put your product where your mouth is.


 :wave: love this!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If customers have to 'eat the labor charges' involved in finding out a turbo doesn't fit, your 
willingness to refund them for the unit ONLY, still leaves a substantial loss of time and money 
for the customer, not to mention his/her having to pay for the shipping of the unit back to 
you with insurance. Don't know about others, but I prefer that the company selling me a 
specific item will guanantee it ' totally '......and I mean 'HPA's' definition of the word 'totally'!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> If customers have to 'eat the labor charges' involved in finding out a turbo doesn't fit, your
> willingness to refund them for the unit ONLY, still leaves a substantial loss of time and money
> for the customer, not to mention his/her having to pay for the shipping of the unit back to
> you with insurance. Don't know about others, but I prefer that the company selling me a
> specific item will guanantee it ' totally '......and I mean 'HPA's' definition of the word 'totally'!


 LMFAO, I've hardly ever found an aftermarket product that "fit perfectly." It hardly ever happens, and sure as hell hasn't happened with this beetle. The only part that was truly a perfect fit, was my clutch from clutch masters. Everything else has taken a little persuasion or customization to get to fit right.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> LMFAO, I've hardly ever found an aftermarket product that "fit perfectly." It hardly ever happens, and sure as hell hasn't happened with this beetle. The only part that was truly a perfect fit, was my clutch from clutch masters. Everything else has taken a little persuasion or customization to get to fit right.


 My H&R springs were specifically made for the TB and fit perfectly. My South Bend clutch was 
stated as being an exact fit for my TB and was, as were the strut mounts from another aftermarket 
supplier. Same can be said for EVERYTHING else I've added that stated to be a 'proper fit', with 
the only exceltion being APR's down-pipe which had to be shortened over 5 inches, so I don't 
understand your comment, 'everything else has taken persuasion or customization to get to fit 
right'. 

I could go 'on and on' about parts that neded no persuasion or customization and will end by 
saying that HPA has guaranteed me no surprises that I need to be concerned with. If anything 
is going to affect the install of their K04, that's their's and Linden VW's concern, not mine. The 
cost of the part is 'set', as is the amount of 'labor' charge to install it. This is totally opposite of 
APR 'possibly' leaving me in the lurch with regard to sizable $ costs. No one should care if 
they guaranteed the total cost (including installation charges from one of their approved tuners), 
since as a purchasing customer of their unit, it wouldn't affect the purchaser at all, but APR's 
offer could definitely affect me as a purchaser. Think about it, APR never saw fit to invite a TB 
in for a 'test fitting', which would have answered all our questions about fit. Are you telling me 
that the cost of one Beetle being 'test fitted' for free, or for at least a sizable reduction in price, 
is something that would affect their humongous budget?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ridgemanron said:


> APR's down-pipe which had to be shortened over 5 inches


 The downpipe is designed for the full turboback system on other vehicles. It fits other platforms, but will need to be shortened. This is listed directly in the directions, therefor, it's a perfect fit. 



> I could go 'on and on' about parts that neded no persuasion or customization and will end by
> saying that HPA has guaranteed me no surprises that I need to be concerned with. If anything
> is going to affect the install of their K04, that's their's and Linden VW's concern, not mine. The
> cost of the part is 'set', as is the amount of 'labor' charge to install it. This is totally opposite of
> ...


 I'm sorry dude, but you are completely making up a problem that doesn't exist, inventing scenarios, and then you're proceeding to stated we will not fix problems. 

This is insane! :laugh:


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The downpipe is designed for the full turboback system on other vehicles. It fits other platforms, but will need to be shortened. This is listed directly in the directions, therefor, it's a perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This really is getting out of hand over a bunch of unverified information. :thumbdown: 

I have some questions for you. Sending a PM now...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

'Cherry picking' is an art and I do believe you have it 'down pat'. To equate a 5" shortening 
of the downpipe to the uncertainty manifested by your lack of being able to guaranty ALL costs 
accumulated by a customer if he/she finds major fitment problems with something as substantial 
as an expensive K04 is laughable. Hmmm! Let me see. I'll order an APR K04 for my TB and 
then, after the OEM components are disassembled and I am told that fitment is going to involve 
major modifications......at substantial more expense than originally thought.....and the person 
working on the car can only re-install the original components, charge me the agreed to labor charge, and tell me to either take the unit to someone who can do the modifications and is willing to 
stand behind their fixing another company's part......which no independent installer would ever 
have a mind to do......or pack it up and get APR to issue a return authorization. As far as the cost 
of the wasted labor time......and the re-packing and shipping charges to APR, well APR will have 
to decide how much of the above scenario they are willing to absorb. 

Even if it eventually turned out to be a complete refund, why should I want to go through the 
possibility of all this when another company has alayed all my fears, founded or theoretical, by 
their guaranty that 'in car' testing of the K04 they offer will absolutely fit my vehicle properly?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

Ridgeman, you are completely flogging a dead horse here! If you don't like what APR has to say don't buy their ****ing products ! If you like HPA soooo much, buy their stuff instead! It's really that easy 

Explain this to me, what does a big company like APR get as an advantage by misleading customers? Do you think they will last long if they were to do that? No! So why not either trust what they have to say or don't do business with them? It is in no way shape or form advantageous for APR to mislead people on whether their kit fits. 



Now can we now close this stupid topic???? Or get back on track of the original post? PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just want to say one thing for everyone in this thread. If you haven't done the work yourself or haven't watched every move of it being installed you shouldn't comment. Period. I do 90% of my own installs and the other 10% is done by a good friend of mine with me watching. 

So I'll start this question again, has anyone personally installed a K04 on a 2012+ turbo beetle?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Just want to say one thing for everyone in this thread. If you haven't done the work yourself or haven't watched every move of it being installed you shouldn't comment. Period. I do 90% of my own installs and the other 10% is done by a good friend of mine with me watching.
> 
> So I'll start this question again, has anyone personally installed a K04 on a 2012+ turbo beetle?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 This is exactly why it is so important for persons contemplating the addition of a K04 can listen 
to the debate and then digest all they've heard before deciding what direction they feel best in 
going. When I see someone from any company evading questions that are important and never 
truly address them, let the buyer beware and proceed at their own risk. I have an abundance of 
APR components in my car because any questions I had concerning them were answered in a 
satisfactory manner. Evasion, with regard to honest questions about a large expenditure like a 
K04, is what I feel has come forth. Everyone has the right to decide about that themselves but 
without in depth probing on behalf of most of us, who aren't versed in the intricate areas of 
K04's, this could lead people with no superior knowledge to not have all the information available 
that they should have. If anyone feels all their important questions have been satisfied by an APR 
spokesperson concerning their K04 in our TB's, they should go ahead and commit to one if it is 
an upgrade they want. I truly feel sufficient information has been discussed on this thread for 
people to make their own educated decision on the topic.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

(Throws hands up and walks out)

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Please close thread mods! Obviously people don't understand my question.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Please close thread mods! Obviously people don't understand my question.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 If your thread mods are removed, people who at some later point in time that want to know 
the pro's and con's of the two major K04's offered for the TB, can still call up the running 
content of the thread and gain information that may be of use to them. To ask that all the 
thread mods be removed because your last question wasn't relevant, to the ongoing conversation, 
probably makes people 'scratch their heads' and say, "I thought that fellow Russ (OTAMYMY) 
was the only one who ever stated he had placed a K04 in a TB that wasn't a total reconstruction 
project like the 500hp 'Super Beetle'." 

With HPA's statement aside, that they physically matched up their K04 to a TB and know for a fact 
it will fit properly, only Russ has stated that he had a K04 installed in his car. He later made it 
clear that it was a custom made unit, not one from APR or HPA, but he did ignite the conversation 
on this thread by mentioning the firewall in the Beetle posed an installation problem for him. We 
all simply feared it might also be the case with all known modified K04's out there and wanted 
assurance that one could go in the TB without our facing major installation problems.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> If your thread mods are removed, people who at some later point in time that want to know
> the pro's and con's of the two major K04's offered for the TB, can still call up the running
> content of the thread and gain information that may be of use to them. To ask that all the
> thread mods be removed because your last question wasn't relevant, to the ongoing conversation,
> ...


 First of all, I said I wanted it closed, not deleted. I want this thread closed because people keep posting information that have no clue about it. If you don't do the work on your car yourself, how could you possibly know if the fitment of any of your mods was easy to install or not? I posted up asking twice now, if anyone has actually put a KO4 on the car themselves, and yet still no one has posted up. Hence I want this thread closed because there is no validated information on this thread. I'm sure there are plenty of people who have put a KO4 on their Beetle and just don't visit the forums, so I'm fine with that. But when people who don't work on their cars themselves start talking about fitment and ease of installation it's meaningless. 

I'm not trying to knock people who don't do the work themselves by any means, I am one of those people when it comes to certain installations. Not everyone has the money/time/know how to do the work. But I would expect technical advice would not be given out by those people since they don't know. Therefore whatever kit I order I will be getting the advice from people who have actually done the work and not a bunch of people speculating. 

All this information is going to do nothing but confuse someone who is looking for the valid information. 

Mods please close this thread!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> First of all, I said I wanted it closed, not deleted. I want this thread closed because people keep posting information that have no clue about it. If you don't do the work on your car yourself, how could you possibly know if the fitment of any of your mods was easy to install or not? I posted up asking twice now, if anyone has actually put a KO4 on the car themselves, and yet still no one has posted up. Hence I want this thread closed because there is no validated information on this thread. I'm sure there are plenty of people who have put a KO4 on their Beetle and just don't visit the forums, so I'm fine with that. But when people who don't work on their cars themselves start talking about fitment and ease of installation it's meaningless.
> 
> I'm not trying to knock people who don't do the work themselves by any means, I am one of those people when it comes to certain installations. Not everyone has the money/time/know how to do the work. But I would expect technical advice would not be given out by those people since they don't know. Therefore whatever kit I order I will be getting the advice from people who have actually done the work and not a bunch of people speculating.
> 
> ...


 If you are implying that a professional, worldwide company like HPA gives out a fitment guarantee 
that you feel is worthless, I don't know what to tell you. They're standing 100% behind their 
product and that's what people contemplating adding a K04 need to know. That alone is reason 
enough to keep this thread open. If that's not enough assurance for you, what else is it you want 
from them? Their labor charge is set, as is the cost of their K04, with a guarantee that nothing else 
in the form of surprises will be thrown at you, so I repeat, what is it you still want from them to 
satisfy you? 

You told me once before, via 'pm', that you don't mean anything when you are insulting and act 
like a 'jerk' with regard to your words on site (these are your self descriptive words, not mine). 
You added that you just like to shake things up. Well, shaking things up for nothing other than to 
hear yourself do it, wouldn't serve potential purchasers of a K04 so I suggest you take your weird 
form of 'verbal combativeness' somewhere else. Helpful information is what is trying to be brought 
forth on this thread and just being a 'blowhard' looking to 'shake things up', isn't. P.S. - Feel free 
to 'pm' me again with an apology so no one on the site knows about it. I promise not to tell a soul.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> If you are implying that a professional, worldwide company like HPA gives out a fitment guarantee
> that you feel is worthless, I don't know what to tell you. They're standing 100% behind their
> product and that's what people contemplating adding a K04 need to know. That alone is reason
> enough to keep this thread open. If that's not enough assurance for you, what else is it you want
> ...


 Ok seriously this is the last time I'm responding in this thread. I do not imply that companies like HPA would do something like that. I am directly saying that person like yourself who obviously doesn't work on his own car should not be advising others on how things do or do not fit. I have personally been in contact with HPA and am confident in what they offer, that isn't the point. The point is to find reviews/information from people who have actually done it. That's all, I would never begin to attack any of the vendors here because without them we have nothing. 

And yes I was trying to be the bigger man then because I felt bad about what I had said, so I apologized to you about it. I guess you've never said anything you've regretted before huh? Boy do I regret that apology now. Do not try make me look bad when all I am doing is trying to get information out there that will actually help people. Going back and forth like this does not help anyone. 

And for your information what I'm trying to get, which I'll repeat yet a 3rd time, is opinions from someone who has actually, personally, installed a KO4 on their 2012+ Beetle. So that we can find out how fitment and installation went. But of course that's a moot point now since this thread has been destroyed. 

I'm trying to figure out how to report this thread so it can be closed, but for some dumb reason I can't figure it out right now. (ninja edit: I've reported it on myself just to get this closed finally) 

I sincerely apologize to anyone and everyone else who came to this thread looking for credible information. That was my intent in the beginning, but thanks to the usual trolls on the internet it didn't happen. 

Just trying to help people as I'm willing to take the chance on products that may or may not fit on our vehicles to help the rest of the community. If no one tries, then we'll never know if they work. 

Good luck Ridgemanron, I promise you won't hear from me again


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Now for another reason to keep this thread alive. 

Have confirmed my order for the K04 with HPA's Motorsport Division at Linden, VW in 
New Jersey after an in depth conversation with Dennis, who incidently can answer any 
technical questions a non-technical person, like myself, would need to know about 
the HPA K04 and their software. 

Hopefully, with weather permitting, I will be able to get an installment date sometime 
in the latter part of next week. 'Linden' will, during the installation, take photos of the 
step-by-step installation, as well as doing a 'dyno' on the car and I've asked that they 
post it at VWVortex so anyone interested can see it. 

I will post anything I feel of importance during and after the installation. If there is anyting 
a site member wants me to inquire about with the Linden Motorsport Team, let me know 
and I'll try to get that information for you.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

It's funny that some of you can't think of why one person out of the 28 that APR has sold K04 kits has come forward. Just look at the **** that has gone on in this thread and you'll know why so many people avoid forums. One comment about a kit not fitting has turned into this. 

Going on previous experiences it's logical to think that when the kit got installed at the APR dealer that the kit was installed first and then when that's done the car was then flashed with APR software. If the kit didn't fit they wouldn't have proceeded to flash the car now would they? 

:thumbdown:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> It's funny that some of you can't think of why one person out of the 28 that APR has sold K04 kits has come forward. Just look at the **** that has gone on in this thread and you'll know why so many people avoid forums. One comment about a kit not fitting has turned into this.
> 
> Going on previous experiences it's logical to think that when the kit got installed at the APR dealer that the kit was installed first and then when that's done the car was then flashed with APR software. If the kit didn't fit they wouldn't have proceeded to flash the car now would they?
> 
> :thumbdown:


 This thread would be nowhere as long as it is if ONE 2.0 Beetle owner with APR's K04 would 
comment on the installation and how it is performing in his/her car.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

ridgemanron said:


> This thread would be nowhere as long as it is if ONE 2.0 Beetle owner with APR's K04 would
> comment on the installation and how it is performing in his/her car.


 And with only 28 of them out there the chances of them being on here is slim. 

Have patience. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

It's ok technoblue, don't waste your breath! Especially since he's already scheduled to get the HPA kit... Hopefully this will all die and go back to dr techys original question about a site member personally installing the kit


----------



## snappyb (Apr 28, 2013)

*Newbie to TB.....unreal thread*

I bought a convertible TB today and will order the K04 tonight. I was looking to review performance options and I will say I'm defending APR. I bought my TB from Gunther VW in Buford GA. FAntastic staff and they do good business with APR....with that said. I will have the K04 installed this coming week and will give an update when its done. 

I feel like a fly on the wall overseeing a group of bff horny drunk chicks :wave:....all wanting action without the initiative.... 
I'll play...Arin we will talk on Monday. I'm not scared....I'll bet on you...:beer::thumbup:


----------

